# Dixey Bar late January **Bulls on Parade**



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Delayed post but finally got a solid blue bird, north wind, flat water weekend to launch at ft Morgan, al and chance a bull sleigh ride on the other smaller but not so micro 20ft Scout! Headed out around 8am in 32 degree weather frozen dock line and all! Literally had to run some water through the boat at the house to make sure nothing froze up in there!

I packed my 10 weight as the real mission was one trophy redfish over 40 inches via fly and happened to tie some fresh huge modified sinking tarpon bunny’s with super contrast for the chance.

Only boat out there all day so the bar was all mine! Looked tasty, electric blue and ready for someone to tame the bulls! Tide was turning low during one of our famous gulf coast winter ultra low tides and was outgoing fast so bait was washing over the roughly 4/6ft depth bar. After about 20 minutes of cruising around the middle bar and edging towards sand island light house the water near the channel line turned near blood red and the birds were all holler’n and hooting at me to get my ass over there quickly! A school around 500 bull redfish starting jumping over each other crushing bait. Always a worthwhile sight in and of itself. I backed down to watch the herd move about for a bit and lucky enough they moved around a football field sized area chasing bait and causing swaths of sand explosion mortar bombs all over the flat!!! So ready!

Stalked the 3 schools that broke off the herd and was able to hook what looked like a red and white 10 gallon bucket that backed off the school to inhale the bunny. About 5-10 minutes in, I realized I tied that fly on a size 1 light wire hook and off the monster swam…alittle defeated and recipient of a not so brand new straightened out tarpon bunny fly, I went to the box for a new lethal weapon. luckily I had run out of light wire hooks (had tied them for 30inch reds on the flats around bay St. Louis, ms over Xmas) and had tied these two
2/0 stout shank hook bunny’s…in business and back at it. Positioned, ready, then bam on another school…solo fly fishing dixey is one hell of a chore when chasing, leading, drifting and casting lol. That’s why we do it right, the challenge! Jumped off the seat, sliding to the deck and took two false cast with a double haul rocket launcher heave right over a school of 50 and out came my golden red pig! Trying hard not to stare the gift horse in the mouth, I watched it plow into that pink bunny like a starved man at the thanksgiving buffet. About 15 minutes later…collected my trophy and called it a day! Hope y’all had fun reading because it was twice as fun experiencing. Enjoy and happy cold ass fly fish hunting to all the gulf coast folks who brave the frigid gulf for a trophy!

getting prepared to go bull hunting again tomorrow so I’m out of gear to pack and just reliving a glory weekend on here to pass the night until I have another redfish rant tomorrow and hopefully not broken dreams or rod…! Cheers!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Hell yeah!!! Good report bro. Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I know this is a dumb question but who took the picture. Didn't know my my iphone had a timer
great story thanks for sharing. Get you some Owner 5180 hooks


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Propped up the iPhone on the front seat and grabbed the timer before boating him. Picked up some ahrex 2/0 that should do the job!


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome Trip never forget that one will you!!


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

Gotta luv bulls in a barrel.. WTG


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Well Done!!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Good stuff. Nothing better than seeing the gulf turn red with bulls. Good to see more fly guys here in bama.


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

I love me some rabbit fur..!!! Now those are some sexy flies.


----------

